# [2007] Marriott's Florida Club



## thinze3 (Jul 19, 2007)

Can anyone give me the exact details on Marriott's Florida Club. I have not found anything in writing.

How do you exchange (book) another resort?
When can you do it?
Can you turn that week in to II?
Can you split that week?
What are the fees other than the $30?

Thanks


----------



## Dave M (Jul 19, 2007)

I think you will find all of your answers at the "Florida Club" link in the FAQs located at the top of the list of topics for this Marriott forum.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks.
I already read those eold posts and it appears most posters are not experienced at it.

I was hoping to find an experienced person on this matter.


----------



## seatrout (Jul 19, 2007)

You can only book other resorts in "florida club" 6 months from date of travel.  At that point, you can do as you see fit- occupy it or deposit it.
At 6 month out, alot of the premium week and location has already been reserved- Your home resort however can be booked 12 or 13 months out depending on how many week you own.  To be safe, I would book at home resort the week you want at 12/13 months and then call back 6 month later to see if other location is available.- It would cost the fees to change the date.

The easiest answer is just pick up the phone can call Marriott owner services, they can also walk you through the phone and check for you what is available.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 19, 2007)

thinze3 said:


> Can anyone give me the exact details on Marriott's Florida Club. I have not found anything in writing.
> 
> How do you exchange (book) another resort?
> When can you do it?
> ...



You can book at 6 months out at any of the other Florida Club properties. 
I was told during a sales presentation that you could lock it off and turn it in to II.
In speaking with a reservation representative with Marriot, they did indicate you could only book in a like season (Gold for Gold). Thought at 6 months out, I don't see why it matters. You pay the $30 fee regardless, as part of your MF, whether you use the club or not. So there is no additional fee when making a reservation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 19, 2007)

thinze3 said:


> I was hoping to find an experienced person on this matter.



I don't think many people utilize it, so this may be hard to find. It is a good selling point for Marriott, but in a practical world, it just doesn't work well for most people.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 19, 2007)

I have used the FL Club for the last 3 years - I own 2BR Platinum at Grande Vista, lock-off and reserve weeks in March at BeachPlace or Ocean Pointe.... which trade very well with II.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Jul 20, 2007)

GrayFal said:


> I have used the FL Club for the last 3 years - I own 2BR Platinum at Grande Vista, lock-off and reserve weeks in March at BeachPlace or Ocean Pointe.... which trade very well with II.



We've never used the Florida Club option, so I've never paid much attention to how it works.  When purchasing, MVC promotes the FC as an owner enhancement, but as an Ocean Pointe owner, I've never really been interested flipping my platinum week elsewhere as we're on the beach where we want to be and an Orlando week can be had inexpensively as an II get-away. The only part that I know about FC is that I'm paying $30 a year for each week we own and this adds up as a multiple week owner.

Grayfal, have you ever deposited an OP platinum week you've acquired via FC and received a bonus week?

I did not realize that one can book a FC exchange and then turn around and trade the week with II. That's a great deal if one can get a hold of an Ocean Pointe platinum week and then trade it as it is indeed a very strong trader.

Nice to learn something new.

Barry


----------



## MikeM132 (Jul 20, 2007)

I am interested to see whether anyone knows whether Marco Island is going to be in the Florida Club. We were told it was, but you know how that goes.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 20, 2007)

GrayFal said:


> I have used the FL Club for the last 3 years - I own 2BR Platinum at Grande Vista, lock-off and reserve weeks in March at BeachPlace or Ocean Pointe.... which trade very well with II.



GrayFal
I have recently purchased a Legends Edge EOY platinum with the exact same intent. I am glad to know that it works as described. This is exactly why I started this thread - to hear from people like you.

I was surprised about the cost of the LE unit, the low MF (under $800), and the 100K MRP every use. :whoopie: 

The final selling feature was the Florida Club option. We have been to Ocean Pointe, loved it, and would like to go there, and other FC places, again. What is classified as a platinum summer week at LE probably doesn't trade as well as a gold summer week at OP. But I will have the ability to book an even better Platinum week at OP - if available.

Also, by adding the LE to my Waiohai I can now book 13 months out if I book weeks concurrently or contiguously.

Thanks & Good Luck


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 20, 2007)

GrayFal said:


> I have used the FL Club for the last 3 years - I own 2BR Platinum at Grande Vista, lock-off and reserve weeks in March at BeachPlace or Ocean Pointe.... which trade very well with II.



GrayFal

I noticed you own Aruba Surf Club. What type of unit do you own?
Any interest in going to Waiohai in the future?


----------



## JimC (Jul 20, 2007)

When we looked at Grande Vista it was pushed as a significant internal trade benefit.  Our assessment is that it is like gambling; a consistent profit for the house (MVCI) with occasional upside for the gambler (owner).  It was not an attractive feature in our view.


----------



## potchak (Jul 20, 2007)

I wonder if they are using it to test internal trading and this is what they will eventually base their full internal program on.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 25, 2007)

GrayFal said:


> I have used the FL Club for the last 3 years - I own 2BR Platinum at Grande Vista, lock-off and reserve weeks in March at BeachPlace or Ocean Pointe.... which trade very well with II.





Are March weeks readily available at BeachPlace or Ocean Pointe 6 months out?? You cannot reserve before then, correct?


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 25, 2007)

Not a hope six months out. It's hard enough to book those weeks 13 months ahead and if you don't do it the first day they are all gone. 

Chances are better with II putting in a request about 14 months ahead than you would ever get with the FC rip off. FC might be fine off season but forget Pres week and Spring Break...that's prime prime prime.

I have had 2 requests in with II for 7 months at BP for those two weeks and still not a nibble. Nobody has given them up for exchange yet apparently as my trading power is very high so they might come through as they have in the past, but FC won't net you anything IMO.

Brian




thinze3 said:


> Are March weeks readily available at BeachPlace or Ocean Pointe 6 months out?? You cannot reserve before then, correct?


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 25, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> Not a hope six months out. It's hard enough to book those weeks 13 months ahead and if you don't do it the first day they are all gone.
> 
> Chances are better with II putting in a request about 14 months ahead than you would ever get with the FC rip off. FC might be fine off season but forget Pres week and Spring Break...that's prime prime prime.
> 
> ...




That' why I was asking GraFal how he/she does it.
The post says he/she books weeks in March at OP & BP with their GV!!


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 26, 2007)

thinze3 said:


> That' why I was asking GrayFal how he/she does it.
> The post says he/she books weeks in March at OP & BP with their GV!!


She  
Sorry I have been absent - the last 2 years I have reserved March weeks using my lock-off feature - studio and 1BRs - at BeachPlace.....I know others that have reserved in January and February - it is not a guarantee, but it can be done.
Yes, 6 months to the day.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 26, 2007)

thinze3 said:


> GrayFal
> 
> I noticed you own Aruba Surf Club. What type of unit do you own?
> Any interest in going to Waiohai in the future?


Garden view - and when building C/D opens, it will have the same view as 'Ocean View'.

Yes - in 2010!


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 26, 2007)

jerseyfinn said:


> *Grayfal, have you ever deposited an OP platinum week you've acquired via FC and received a bonus week?*
> 
> I did not realize that one can book a FC exchange and then turn around and trade the week with II. That's a great deal if one can get a hold of an Ocean Pointe platinum week and then trade it as it is indeed a very strong trader.
> 
> ...


When you own FL Club it is as if u r an owner at 5 resorts - so the reservation is treated as any other Marriott Reservation,,,use, deposit, rent - and if the unit is eligible for an AC with II, you will get it.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 28, 2007)

GrayFal said:


> When you own FL Club it is as if u r an owner at 5 resorts - so the reservation is treated as any other Marriott Reservation,,,use, deposit, rent - and if the unit is eligible for an AC with II, you will get it.



GrayFal
What are my chances of booking a March *2BR *week at OP 6 months out?

I believe if I did this and deposited OP with II, it would be a better trader than a LE week 12 months out. Do you agree?

Would a Platinum OP turned in to II 6 months out get me into a 2BR Marriott in Hawaii 15 months later?


----------



## Art (Jul 28, 2007)

If you really want to try this approach to get that Hawaii week, nearly any 2BR platinum OP week is a dynamite trader.  Along that line, you are within 6 months of the OP platinum season which starts on or about December 15.  

To satisfy your own curiosity on what you can get via the Florida Club, you might want to check the OP availability in December and January.  Being in line now with a high power week beats being in line in September with a slightly higher power week.

Art


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 29, 2007)

thinze3 said:


> GrayFal
> What are my chances of booking a March *2BR *week at OP 6 months out?
> 
> I believe if I did this and deposited OP with II, it would be a better trader than a LE week 12 months out. Do you agree?


I honestly don't think you will get a 2BR 6 months out....definitely a studio and maybe/probably a 1BR......

Try calling today to see if there is a 2BR available at OP or MBP for January - I believe that would be a better trader then LE - and if you like, you can also lock-off that reservation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Written Literature on FC*

Is there any actual written literature available from Marriott about the Florida Club?


----------



## ann824 (Jul 29, 2007)

When we bought at Grande Vista, we received a pamphlet that is the Owner Reservation Guide.  It gives you all of the options for your week.  It has a section about the Florida Club.  It also explains under the Helpful Hints section that Florida Club owners have no restrictions on the time frame in which to cancel a reservation, where all other owners have to give at least 60days notice.  This gives you a little more time to cancel and reserve at one of the other clubs.  There is also more information in the large Owner Reference Guide that you received when you bought.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 29, 2007)

ann824 said:


> When we bought at Grande Vista, we received a pamphlet that is the Owner Reservation Guide.  It gives you all of the options for your week.  It has a section about the Florida Club.  It also explains under the Helpful Hints section that Florida Club owners have no restrictions on the time frame in which to cancel a reservation, where all other owners have to give at least 60days notice.  This gives you a little more time to cancel and reserve at one of the other clubs.  There is also more information in the large Owner Reference Guide that you received when you bought.



If one buys resale is there any way that they can get their hands on these resources other than from the previous owner?


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 29, 2007)

dioxide45 said:


> If one buys resale is there any way that they can get their hands on these resources other than from the previous owner?




I recently bought LE directly from Marriott in order to get the points option.  I received all my Marriott materials in the mail and DID NOT receive anything in writing about the Florida Club.  I have called Owner Services and was told it was all online when you try to book you LE week.

She confirmed that FC bookings could only occur six months out, and that you could book another resort and trade it with II.  She also said I should have received written information about the Florida Club and that she would make sure that I get something.

That was Friday. I guess we'll see soon enough.

In the menatime, I have called my salesman about the literature. He didn't have a clue.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 30, 2007)

dioxide45 said:


> If one buys resale is there any way that they can get their hands on these resources other than from the previous owner?



Not all Grande Vista units are part of the Florida Club - there is a member here who owns a wek that didn't come with that option.
So if you are buying resale - make sure that it is in the original documents.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 31, 2007)

GrayFal said:


> Not all Grande Vista units are part of the Florida Club - there is a member here who owns a wek that didn't come with that option.
> So if you are buying resale - make sure that it is in the original documents.



This is easier said than done. I don't know of anywhere on my deed that it indicates that it is part of the FL club, though I did verify with Marriott reservations that the week I was buying was part of the FC.
I looked through the declaration of condominium docs and its ammendments and can't see where this option was added to the docs or any mention of it. I don't know how to verify from the documents if a week is in the FC or not.


----------



## Beverley (Jul 31, 2007)

GrayFal,

I have never used FC because I was told I had to give up my entire 2 bedroom and reserve a 2 bedroom at another FC resort at 6 mos out ... You are indicating a 1 bedroom and a studio.  Does that mean you can lock off first and still use FC?  If so, can you use it for the studio and not the one bedroom? or vice versa?

Thanks

Beverley


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 31, 2007)

Beverley said:


> GrayFal,
> 
> I have never used FC because I was told I had to give up my entire 2 bedroom and reserve a 2 bedroom at another FC resort at 6 mos out ... You are indicating a 1 bedroom and a studio.  Does that mean you can lock off first and still use FC?  If so, can you use it for the studio and not the one bedroom? or vice versa?
> 
> ...


Yes, right now I have a reservation with my 1BR at Grande Vista and come Sept, will make a reservation at BeachPlace Towers for March with the studio.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 21, 2015)

Ancient thread....resurrected from the dead...

 I'll make a point:  I used my Grande Vista studio (2016) to book a March 2016 spring break studio at Beachplace. 

 The MGV studio is very low value (although decent TDI), the Beachplace studio is a good rental, occupy and excellent TDI as well.

 I'm happy.

 I'll see how well it pulls in Interval (decided not to give to my daughter or try and rent...this time!)


----------



## dansimms (Sep 21, 2015)

*California Club ?*

I wonder if they would ever entertain the thought of a California Club, Hawaii Club, or Platinum Plus Club ?  Unlikely, but would cause a buzz.


----------



## suzannesimon (Sep 21, 2015)

I'd love to see a Platinum Plus Club, but I think it would be a long shot.  It would be great to have access to other resorts.during high season without electing points or doing the II lottery.  As it is, the only sure-bet is renting from another owner.


----------



## bazzap (Sep 22, 2015)

dansimms said:


> I wonder if they would ever entertain the thought of a California Club, Hawaii Club, or Platinum Plus Club ?  Unlikely, but would cause a buzz.


And not forgetting a Europe Club please!


----------



## stive1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Tater....what season was your GV studio that you traded to MBP


----------



## taterhed (Nov 7, 2015)

Platinum.  The studio traded very aggressively as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

